# relocate u/g service entrance



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Manhole vault.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Forget splicing. Pull in all new conductors.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

What is the change in conductor length?


----------

